# army warning



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The head of the Egyptian military warned political conflict could lead to the collapse of the state and said protecting the Suez Canal was one of the main objectives of the army deployment to nearby cities shaken by violence.

Protesters defied a curfew in towns along the Suez Canal overnight, attacking police stations after President Mohamed Mursi imposed emergency rule to end days of clashes that have killed at least 52 people.

The remarks of General Abdel Fattah al-Sisi, who is also defense minister, were published on the official Facebook page of the army spokesman.

He said the economic, political and social challenges facing Egypt represented "a real threat to the security of Egypt and the cohesiveness of the Egyptian state" and the army would remain "the solid and cohesive block" on which the state rests.

The army, he said, belonged to all Egyptians regardless of their sect or political affiliation.

"The continuation of the struggle of the different political forces ... over the management of state affairs could lead to the collapse of the state," he said.

"The army's deployment in Port Said and Suez provinces aims to protect the vital strategic interests of the state, at the forefront of which is the vital Suez Canal," he said, adding the army would not allow the canal to be harmed.

The military assumed power from deposed President Hosni Mubarak at the height of the uprising against him in 2011 before leading the state through an interim period that formally ended with Mursi's election in June last year.

Egypt's army chief issues warning over collapse of state | Reuters

that, to me, is a threat more than a warning


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I know many people who would be perfectly happy for that to happen, in fact they're hoping for it!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

oh I am sure of that


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Back to square one then.


Eco-Mariner


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Back to square one then.
> 
> 
> Eco-Mariner


it will take a bleeding miracle for the country not to fall back to military rule


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It was a foolproof plan


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

or as Baldrick would say, 

don't despair my lord I have a cunning plan


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> It was a foolproof plan



The words 'foolproof' and 'Egypt' shouldn't even be on the same page!!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It was a foolproof plan


If i remember correctly i did say at the time that Morsi got into power that a deal was done with the military...now even more sure.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ohh I don't think Morsi and the armed forces have the same plan


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ohh I don't think Morsi and the armed forces have the same plan



Lol..didn't say they had...all i said was that a deal was done...so that somewhere along the line the military would still have power..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Symbiosis...


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> I know many people who would be perfectly happy for that to happen, in fact they're hoping for it!


Some would say that they are even quietly orchestrating it...


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Symbiosis...


Don't you mean Parasitic....?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Don't you mean Parasitic....?


no I don't. MB and army, 2 different species benefiting from each other's coexistence, both get to keep or increase their privileges, ordinary Egyptians get screwed.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

aykalam said:


> no I don't. MB and army, 2 different species benefiting from each other's coexistence, both get to keep or increase their privileges, ordinary Egyptians get screwed.


Exactly.

Egyptians and allied businesses get screwed.... Parasites !!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Egyptians and allied businesses get screwed.... Parasites !!


Subtle difference i think.



Symbiosis.


. It refers to organisms that live in close approximation; often one cannot live without the other.

Parasite.

Lives on the host but is often harmful to the host..also the host can live without the parasite.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

any concern for Hurghada and the foreigners living there?


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lonely said:


> any concern for Hurghada and the foreigners living there?



If you tell us what your worries are we may be able to give you the answer you are looking for.


----------

